# What are you afraid of?



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

At 59 years old, I'm riding steeper double black trails with more ease and control than I ever did. It's probably because I have more time to ride and I typically ride around 3 times a week. I'll sometimes ride with a big group on the weekends which tends to be Blue XC trails with more distance. During the week I'll ride black and double black steeps by myself usually. I will ride double black trails that I wouldn't have ridden a few years ago, but now I'm starting to set my PR's on them each time I ride them. I like to figure them out, know when to brake and when to let it roll. I purposely go around 'most' of the gap jumps, but hit all the rest.
The fear I realized is driven more by my lack of skill. I mean, how could I lack MTB skills when I've been jumping and racing BMX and motorcycles most of my life? Because these are different skill sets. A FS MTB is totally different than my old less capable Hardtail MTB's and everything else I used to ride. The trails are way more technical which requires a new skill set. There is a new trail I just found (they just built it) and it has a steep really powdery loose section that require sliding into a narrow piece of plywood as a backstop then switching directions and hitting another piece between some cactus. It's basically skiing on your bike in a controlled sideslip. I've walked that section twice now, but it's top of my list of new skill set to be added.
To practice, I found a less steep trail with similar loose berms. I've doing feet up slides into them and then releasing and continuing balanced as I change direction into the next berm. Notice I used the word 'practice'.


----------



## SasquatchMTB (Dec 29, 2020)

My lack of skill makes up the majority of my fear. I'm 42 years old, overweight and full of bad habits from a long time of riding the wrong way. I can't risk crashing and breaking a body part off because botched a jump or drop, my livelihood would be over. Where I live there isn't much of a skills clinic available. I know, I need to ride with a group of riders to learn skills, but, to be completely honest, I'm a little intimidated riding with other people. I'm slow as hell, not good at riding and never in good enough shape. My bike while isn't a yeti or a Santa Cruz or anything terribly expensive is leagues better then my skill. I would feel like a poser because I have XTR brakes for instance and a few expensive parts on it.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I was a founding member of the Disciples Of Dirt MBC's Wednesday Night Rides.
These rides began around 1990 so I rode at night every week for about 25 years (stopped night riding when I retired in 2015.)
Anyway I'll never forget the first time I showed up for the night ride and nobody else did. It was standard time so it was pitch black when I arrived at the trailhead.
I waited for a while ... surely somebody else would show.
Nope.
So I went out alone.
I found out that night that I was afraid of the dark.
=sParty


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Having to give up riding at some future point and time, hopefully not for at least 10 or more years. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

Cockroaches.
Not just a fear, but a true phobia.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I will ride double black trails that I wouldn't have ridden a few years ago, but now I'm starting to set my PR's on them each time I ride them.


Chasing downhill PRs can be risky. Blew up ligament in my thumb by going OTB at speed. Missed out on riding all summer, the whole bike season at Northstar, and a trip to Sedona. Now I have two pins in my thumb and a scar to remind me that riding at 80% is more fun than riding at 100%.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I’m afraid of getting eaten by a giant snake. 

I used to be afraid of the dark too, Sparty, in the old days with weak lights. Nowadays the lights are so bright that the monsters and ghosts are more afraid than me.


----------



## benjpi (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm old and have a fragile collarbone. I'm already nursing two bad knees, a bum shoulder, and compressed disks in my neck and lower back. I'll walk a six foot long skinny if it means I get to ride another day, I've got nothing to prove.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Scott O said:


> I’m afraid of getting eaten by a giant snake.
> 
> I used to be afraid of the dark too, Sparty, in the old days with weak lights. Nowadays the lights are so bright that the monsters and ghosts are more afraid than me.


I’m not afraid of what’s in front of me, I’m afraid of what’s behind me.
That’s all I’m sayin’ about that. 
=sParty


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

mlloyd007 said:


> Chasing downhill PRs can be risky. Blew up ligament in my thumb by going OTB at speed. Missed out on riding all summer, the whole bike season at Northstar, and a trip to Sedona. Now I have two pins in my thumb and a scar to remind me that riding at 80% is more fun than riding at 100%.
> 
> View attachment 2012920


Good point. I don't feel like I am actually chasing PR's, it's just a result of being more familiar with the trail thus a faster time. There are people riding these trails that are way faster, and I'm certainly not trying to compete with anyone.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Wigs. Wigs have always creeped me out, the way they are usually displayed on rows of faceless, souless, mannequin heads.
Oh and those creepy waving cat things that a lot of asian stores have. Stop waving at me you creepy lil ****…and that smile…WTH are you smiling and waving about?


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

The spiders that build webs across the trails around here. 😬


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

mlloyd007 said:


> Chasing downhill PRs can be risky. Blew up ligament in my thumb by going OTB at speed. Missed out on riding all summer, the whole bike season at Northstar, and a trip to Sedona. Now I have two pins in my thumb and a scar to remind me that riding at 80% is more fun than riding at 100%.
> 
> View attachment 2012920


Soooo true. Getting hurt is not worth it!!!! I'll chase climbing PR's but not really DH.


benjpi said:


> I've got nothing to prove.


True too, nothing to prove as you get older. Have fun and keep riding by not getting hurt.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Nocturnalnature71 said:


> Cockroaches.
> Not just a fear, but a true phobia.



Have you discovered the 'pop' they make when you step on them?


----------



## In2bikes (5 mo ago)

My biggest fear is dying without living.

but living in such a way that you could die any moment is glorious... until it isnt!


----------



## mcarter76 (Jun 3, 2017)

What am I afraid of? Outside of biking, a lot of things... being an introvert doesn't help either. 😊

I'm much more fearful of falling now. Is that common for middle-aged people?

I try to go slower than on the descents to give myself time to react or apply extra braking where needed. Mainly interested in setting PR's on climbs and in keeping the descents aggressive enough to be fun. It helps to stay loose and relaxed on the bike, and fearfulness causes hesitancy and stiff body language. It seems like a lot of the videos I've watched on cornering have really helped.


----------



## Santoman (10 mo ago)

Concussions...and the IRS...


----------



## maxants33 (4 mo ago)

Santoman said:


> Concussions...and the IRS...


Yea, concussion is a scary one. I had a really bad one 6 years ago, hitting a lamp post (was not wearing a helmet though, that was dangling on the bars). Weirdly have not been the same since. Bones and teeth can be repaired - but nothing can restore lost parts of your mind/personality.
#wearahelmet


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Carnies. Circus folk. Nomads, you know. Smell like cabbage. Small hands.


----------



## PVP-SS (Jan 28, 2019)

The upcoming latest "must-have" bike geometry, standards, or gadgets...


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I’m pushing myself more on the descents and trying to develop some jump and drop technique. I’m not afraid of crashing or going OTB and that’s a problem. I need to find the balance between getting better and faster and not getting injured to where I lose a season of riding.

Now that I’m thinking about it, think I’ll scale back my desire to jump longer distances until spring. I have a 2 week road trip from GA to Sedona for the festival and a serious injury before that would derail the trip. I’m bringing my RV and people are counting on me.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Breaking another bone. Ruined most of my riding season this year, including all 3 races I wanted to do.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

I ain't afraid of nuthin'. Seriously, I'm not, and that presents its own issues. But at least I'm aware of it. 

Riding? Well, I'm also aware of my own limitations and ride within them. MTB is largely a way for me to get away and out into nature, and stay fit in the process. I have nothing to prove and zero ego, and while I have solid moderate skills, I will dismount and walk sections I'm unsure of. I'm always solo - having a yard sale and winding up crumpled up and broken like Beetle Baily after Sarge beats his arse, with no help and miles from anywhere, is not on my to-do list.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> So I went out alone.
> I found out that night that I was afraid of the dark.
> =sParty





Sparticus said:


> I was a founding member of the Disciples Of Dirt MBC's Wednesday Night Rides.
> These rides began around 1990 so I rode at night every week for about 25 years (stopped night riding when I retired in 2015.)
> Anyway I'll never forget the first time I showed up for the night ride and nobody else did. It was standard time so it was pitch black when I arrived at the trailhead.
> I waited for a while ... surely somebody else would show.
> ...


Damn sParty, pretty sure no one showing up was the universe’s way of telling you to go home, not “oh, pedal off into the deep dark woods all by yourself”.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

noosa2 said:


> Damn sParty, pretty sure no one showing up was the universe’s way of telling you to go home, not “oh, pedal off into the deep dark woods all by yourself”.


They ghosted me! 🤣 
=sParty


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Carnies. Circus folk. Nomads, you know. Smell like cabbage. Small hands.


And the Dutch...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I fear any injury that would take me out of commission for an extended period of time. Exercise and cycling are mental health interventions in my case.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

maxants33 said:


> Yea, concussion is a scary one. I had a really bad one 6 years ago, hitting a lamp post (was not wearing a helmet though, that was dangling on the bars). Weirdly have not been the same since. Bones and teeth can be repaired - but nothing can restore lost parts of your mind/personality.
> #wearahelmet


One of my close friends was riding at our local trails in the afternoon by himself. I've seen him hit jumps that he shouldn't based on his skill set and that he's 2 years older than me. He doesn't know what happened, but all the sudden it was dark and all he just remembers was pushing his bike back up to his truck. He couldn't remember the ride. He said there was dirt all over him and he had some scratches on his face.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Tall BMX'r said:


> One of my close friends was riding at our local trails in the afternoon by himself. I've seen him hit jumps that he shouldn't based on his skill set and that he's 2 years older than me. He doesn't know what happened, but all the sudden it was dark and all he just remembers was pushing his bike back up to his truck. He couldn't remember the ride. He said there was dirt all over him and he had some scratches on his face.


Luckily he woke up!
=sParty


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

PTCbiker said:


> I’m pushing myself more on the descents and trying to develop some jump and drop technique. I’m not afraid of crashing or going OTB and that’s a problem. I need to find the balance between getting better and faster and not getting injured to where I lose a season of riding.
> 
> Now that I’m thinking about it, think I’ll scale back my desire to jump longer distances until spring. I have a 2 week road trip from GA to Sedona for the festival and a serious injury before that would derail the trip. I’m bringing my RV and people are counting on me.


This is me. I have a very high tolerance to pain. I've broken lots of bones on moto, BMX and skateboarding. I know the recovery. That doesn't bother me. What my personal limiter is, a lot of other people in my life rely on me to keep their lives stable. It's not just me.


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm afraid of worms Roxanne, worms.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Tall BMX'r said:


> This is me. I have a very high tolerance to pain. I've broken lots of bones on moto, BMX and skateboarding. I know the recovery. That doesn't bother me. What my personal limiter is, a lot of other people in my life rely on me to keep their lives stable. It's not just me.


For me, it's more the recovery than the pain. Just a huge hassle seeing the doctors, therapist, dealing with insurance company, etc. and being stuck in the hospital/bed/indoors.

Plus if I end up in the ER again, I fear when I get home, I'll find my wife has disposed of all my bikes. And I'm on blood thinners so a concussion or bad cut could be an issue.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

sherwin24 said:


> I'm afraid of worms Roxanne, worms.


This is why I no longer eat sushi or poki or any other raw fish. I was lowering my cholesterol by eating more fish. My doctor said "your cholesterol is looking good." I told him lots of sushi. He said he's been seeing a lot of patients coming in with worms from eating poki and sushi. He just had a women the day before that was pregnant and had worms from eating sushi. He said "only eat cooked fish..... only!" with a very serious stare.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not sure I can call myself scared when riding these days. I have trained out the fear for the most part.
It is more of a question of do I have the skill for this feature? Is the reward worth the risk?

As an example I don't do many high skinnies. I don't feel the excessive joy out of completing them and if I stuff up I break stuff. So I generally don't look for or do high skinnies. 
On the other hand if there is a sweet steep down that is pushing my limits or a real tech sections i'm happy to send them as I get a good rush out of completing them, plus I am practiced so my eye is in.

I'm not a dirty jump guy, so when I attempt dirt jumps or jumps that are similar to dirt jumps on the trail man am I one hack rusty dirt jumper. I cant say that I'm scared about it. Just that's not my wheel house and I'm not very good at it. One of my goals this summer is to get better at steeper dirty jumpy jumps. I used to do them back in the day..... but that day was 2003.


----------



## Rilkery (8 mo ago)

Nocturnalnature71 said:


> Cockroaches.
> Not just a fear, but a true phobia.



Right there with you.... they are so repulsive and when them som'bi&$ fly they are truly scaring to me


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

mikesee said:


> Have you discovered the 'pop' they make when you step on them?


I just threw up a little in my mouth thinking about that 😂.


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

Rilkery said:


> Right there with you.... they are so repulsive and when them som'bi&$ fly they are truly scaring to me


When I was but a wee young man and decided to venture out on my own, the only house I could afford was in a rather unsavory part of town.

One summer night I was outside talking on the phone with my mom and one of those flying demons landed on my shirt. Oddly, it seemed to be moving in slow motion as if I were seeing it ascend from the very pits of hell itself.

I immediately threw the phone across the yard, ripped my shirt off, and ran screaming about 100 yards away. My poor mom could hear the events unfolding through the phone, and became rather frantic listening to my cries of anguish, so she did what any loving parent would do, hung up and called 911.

As I slowly gathered my wits and realized that death had not actually come for me, I picked up the phone and went back inside to calm myself down with a tall, cool glass of lemonade hoping the sweet nectar would help me regain my composure.
Five minutes later I found myself explaining to a police officer what had happened, and thankfully he was understanding of my plight.
He simply left me with these words of wisdom, "Call your mother back".


An odd story to be sure, but a fond memory now that she's no longer with me.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Metal skatepark ramps. I’ll ride wooden all day, but metal are just too risky for old school stuff…


----------



## bfdnelson (4 mo ago)

mt. lions: I've never seen one, but I know they've seen me. I hope to never come close to one and it'd be fine if that meant I never got to see one.
injury: been there, done that. lost a riding season to a fractured elbow (luckily not broken). sucked.
dark: no matter how strong the light, you still can't see what's beyond the edge of the light, and it might be faster than you!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Hippies. Smelly, dirty hippies.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

For riding, I'm terrified of heights. All those cliffside trails in Moab that I see in the videos scare the beejeebuz out of me.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

bfdnelson said:


> mt. lions: I've never seen one, but I know they've seen me. I hope to never come close to one and it'd be fine if that meant I never got to see one.
> injury: been there, done that. lost a riding season to a fractured elbow (luckily not broken). sucked.
> dark: no matter how strong the light, you still can't see what's beyond the edge of the light, and it might be faster than you!


This. They're becoming more prolific here. I've seen four on the bike and two while driving. I've slow pedaled by deer kills with my head on a swivel. Just the other day, somewhere else in the state, one went into a ladies house and snatched her 70lb dog.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

What am I afraid of?

Medical bills.


.


----------



## TCSglTrk (9 mo ago)

My wife going into a full meltdown when I bring home another bike.


----------



## TCSglTrk (9 mo ago)

In2bikes said:


> My biggest fear is dying without living.
> 
> but living in such a way that you could die any moment is glorious... until it isnt!


I'm stealing this


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Jumping and crashing. That’s why the last few months, I’ve been spending many many hours at the local jump tracks. I don’t want just to be able to clear the jump. I want to jump with ease, in balance, control and with style. It should feel like a second nature. All of those hours practicing at the tracks have finally paid dividend


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Gumby_rider said:


> Jumping and crashing. That’s why the last few months, I’ve been spending many many hours at the local jump tracks. I don’t want just to be able to clear the jump. I want to jump with ease, in balance, control and with style. It should feel like a second nature. All of those hours practicing at the tracks have finally paid dividend


Be careful my friend. I know how to jump, but one mis calculated jump put me in the hospital a little over a year ago. The little picture of me jumping was from 50 years ago, but just go around the gaps now. Not worth miscalculating my speed. A little different story at bike parks where they are wide and groomed, flowy, and the speed is easier to figure out.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Be careful my friend. I know how to jump, but one mis calculated jump put me in the hospital a little over a year ago. The little picture of me jumping was from 50 years ago, but just go around the gaps now. Not worth miscalculating my speed. A little different story at bike parks where they are wide and groomed, flowy, and the speed is easier to figure out.


Hey Tall BMX'r, would you please post a full size photo of your avatar?
It's hard to see just what's going on there -- I've always kinda wondered.
Thanks,
=sParty


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Seeing Sparticus asked about my avatar picture, I thought I'd share this video I made of me and my friends racing BMX when BMX just started. My uncle passed away about 5 years ago, and we found a bunch of 8mm film he had of us that we didn't know existed. I had it converted to digital and it just sat on my computer. A few weeks ago I was out riding and chit chatted with a couple of local guys. We started talking about the old days of BMX and I told them about the film I had of a now non-existent BMX / motorcycle park in Southern California called Escape Country. So I thought through together a video and post it. This was from the the early 70's. Enjoy my time capsule.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Injury that I can't fully recover from. Recovery/rehab is a pain, but not really much different than training, it's pretty much just a setback, unless the injury causes damage that cannot be fixed.


----------



## bfdnelson (4 mo ago)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Seeing Sparticus asked about my avatar picture, I thought I'd share this video I made of me and my friends racing BMX when BMX just started. My uncle passed away about 5 years ago, and we found a bunch of 8mm film he had of us that we didn't know existed. I had it converted to digital and it just sat on my computer. A few weeks ago I was out riding and chit chatted with a couple of local guys. We started talking about the old days of BMX and I told them about the film I had of a now non-existent BMX / motorcycle park in Southern California called Escape Country. So I thought through together a video and post it. This was from the the early 70's. Enjoy my time capsule.


Thanks for sharing this. It's easy for those of us that haven't been riding very long to underappreciate how far the technology has come.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

bfdnelson said:


> Thanks for sharing this. It's easy for those of us that haven't been riding very long to underappreciate how far the technology has come.


Really leaps and bounds in just the past 6 or 7 years.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. At the same jumps that I‘ve been practicing on, one of the best local rider crashed and ended up the hospital so that lesson is always on my mind. 



Tall BMX'r said:


> Be careful my friend. I know how to jump, but one mis calculated jump put me in the hospital a little over a year ago. The little picture of me jumping was from 50 years ago, but just go around the gaps now. Not worth miscalculating my speed. A little different story at bike parks where they are wide and groomed, flowy, and the speed is easier to figure out.


----------



## MotomanDan (1 mo ago)

I remember the Disciples of Dirt. They are almost as old as the Black Rock Mt. Bikers and we also had fears but if you think about crashing then you probably will wind up crashing. Life was not meant to keep a preserved body all nice and soft. But rather running the body hard and skidding in sideways all worn out singing what a hell of a ride.


----------



## Mace9 (Feb 18, 2020)

Dementia


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

My father, and he has been dead nearly 30 years.


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

Cary said:


> My father, and he has been dead nearly 30 years.


This thread can go so many places (for better or worse). I suck at writing short posts so I’ll try to hold back…some. 

I was like you Badger until MTB wasn’t my only therapy. Now I find myself realizing that I am actually terrified of many things… I just unconsciously didn’t let myself experience things that way. 

No f____ng idea exactly what really caused it and the therapists don’t know either (though like many MtBers, they are not hesitant with their theories). 

Memory is a weird thing, but probably started before I was born when my Dad was shot down by Kim Jong Un’s grandfather’s guys over the Sea of Japan. Wasn’t born yet and THEY say that dorked up all my hormones - who knows. Maybe it was when my son died or maybe it was all the stupid in between. 

All I know is that until I started therapy I didn’t dead sailor anything, and now, jeez, I see every curb like it is a 10ft drop. That sucks. 

But, I actually see the trail better - wide angle lens? And it’s easier to look appropriately far down the trail. And less road rage. So, all good I guess even with the relearning requirements. 

So, what do I fear, I’d be lying if I said I really knew but based on how I tense up, it’s a lot of things I never even noticed before. 

I guess I fear CTE - too many concussions to count on that turning out well. But that doesn’t stop the sending, I just stop and look more than I used to. 

I definitely fear not riding and I’ll add even sharing sh_t with strangers because as much as I hate dead sailoring a 3ft drop, this is better than it was before. 

And I obviously fear writing short posts!


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Gap jumps and big drops. Doesn't make sense after nearly a lifetime of moto, but it is what it is.

Cougars. Had a bit of an interview with one this summer. Luckily, we both decided to tuck our tails between our legs and bravely run away!


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

kosmo said:


> Cougars. Had a bit of an interview with one this summer. Luckily, we both decided to tuck our tails between our legs and bravely run away!


This means two things.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Getting busted up, unable to ride and turning into Bloaty McBloatface.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Joe Handlebar said:


> This means two things.


Koz is older than those cougars. 🤣 
=sParty


----------



## drew502 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am afraid of being afraid . . .


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)




----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Do Mt Lions bother with humans in general? I thought I was mostly small humans.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

one piece crank said:


> Do Mt Lions bother with humans in general? I thought I was mostly small humans.


There have been a number of mountain lion attacks on mountain bikers and hikers in recent years in California. I carry a small can of Gel Pepper Spray with me most of the time just for mountain lions. Stand your ground and look big. Use your bike as a shield.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

You're not gonna see a stealthy ambush predator.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

1-Blowing out my liver. 
2-Obnoxious children. 
3-An autonomous authoritarian corporate state where a select few hold all the wealth and effortlessly manipulate the masses via controlling all information.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

dysfunction said:


> You're not gonna see a stealthy ambush predator.


I've heard from some people who saw them that they were sort of being stocked or sized up, but you are right. A petite female MTBr was attacked out of nowhere and dragged. Some with her played tug of war with her and saved her. She was seriously injured. While the police and fish and game were scouting the scene that evening the police helicopter detected with their thermal scan that the lion was still in the area just behind the group. Watching.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

WHALENARD said:


> 1-Blowing out my liver.
> 2-Obnoxious children.
> 3-An autonomous authoritarian corporate state where a select few hold all the wealth and effortlessly manipulate the masses via controlling all information.


Whew! I had a recurring nightmare where we missed #3 by a whisker.
=sParty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

WHALENARD said:


> 1-Blowing out my liver.
> 2-Obnoxious children.
> 3-An autonomous authoritarian corporate state where a select few hold all the wealth and effortlessly manipulate the masses via controlling all information.


Afraid of #3, umm, I hate to be the bearer of bad news …


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kosmo said:


> Cougars. Had a bit of an interview with one this summer. Luckily, we both decided to tuck our tails between our legs and bravely run away!


What were you doing in Aspen?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I was afraid of this on my gravel ride yesterday:










Not the stream but what's on the other side (this is looking back). 

I was in a Wildlife Management Area and took an old closed dirt road I'd never explored. RideWithGPS showed it on the map going through to a paved road. It lead through the middle of this and I started picturing myself starting to ride through, a junkyard type dog running out barking at me, and then a shirtless guy stumbling out pointing a shotgun at me, half empty Jack Daniels bottle held onto by a couple of fingers as he supported the barrel and yelling "what the hell you doin' on MY property!"

That is an outhouse, which made me feel a little better that it was a hunting cabin and not a permanent residence but the fact that the path lead between the buildings made me think it was one property. The structure on the far right is a trailer with no windows but a door on both ends of one side, with some kind of warning signs that I didn't stop to read. I didn't see any lights on (now that I think about it, there was no electricity) so I was hoping no one was home.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I carry a small can of Gel Pepper Spray with me most of the time just for mountain lions. Stand your ground and look big. Use your bike as a shield.


Exactly what I did. I don't have to work at looking big, and I was totally ready to sacrifice the Supercaliber. 🙃 

Neither of us were looking for an encounter. Just a blind corner at the exact wrong time kind of thing. And it was a juvie. Somebody above noted that when they are coming for you, it's from behind, which I believe is true.

And I usually ride with bear spray, but forgot it that day. Another joy of the aging process?


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

chazpat said:


> I was afraid of this on my gravel ride yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2013261
> 
> ...


Cue banjo music from “Deliverance”….


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

chazpat said:


> I was afraid of this on my gravel ride yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2013261
> 
> ...


How did you cross the stream?
What I mean is, did you get soaked?
=sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> How did you cross the stream?
> What I mean is, did you get soaked?
> =sParty


It was unseasonably warm, upper 50s, maybe 60. I debated riding though it but decided wading through was safer than possibly falling in and getting soaked as I was really far from my car. It was about a foot deep. Wet feet didn't bother me the rest of the ride, though I did get a little cold doing 40 mph (per Strava, not sure I really hit that) descending on the paved road.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

chazpat said:


> It was unseasonably warm, upper 50s, maybe 60. I debated riding though it but decided wading through was safer than possibly falling in and getting soaked as I was really far from my car. It was about a foot deep. Wet feet didn't bother me the rest of the ride, though I didn't get a little cold doing 40 mph (per Strava, not sure I really hit that) descending on the paved road.


Ah, so obviously this wasn't last weekend!
Either that or you live in a much warmer climate than I do. 
=sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Ah, so obviously this wasn't last weekend!
> Either that or you live in a much warmer climate than I do.
> =sParty


It was yesterday. It was 70 earlier this week. But rainy and foggy all week.


----------



## vitaflo (Mar 6, 2021)

one piece crank said:


> Do Mt Lions bother with humans in general? I thought I was mostly small humans.


Mountain Lion attacks on humans are rare, because they are not taught to treat humans as prey. Attacks happen when they feel threatened or are severely starving.

And then there's the old saying "you may never have seen a Mountain Lion, but a Mountain Lion has certainly seen you". I have a friend who work in Yellowstone and goes out looking for Mountain Lions. They are not easy to find because they are so elusive. If a Mountain Lion really wanted to kill you, you'd never know. You'd be dead before you knew what happened.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

vitaflo said:


> Mountain Lion attacks on humans are rare, because they are not taught to treat humans as prey. Attacks happen when they feel threatened or are severely starving.
> 
> And then there's the old saying "you may never have seen a Mountain Lion, but a Mountain Lion has certainly seen you". I have a friend who work in Yellowstone and goes out looking for Mountain Lions. They are not easy to find because they are so elusive. If a Mountain Lion really wanted to kill you, you'd never know. You'd be dead before you knew what happened.


In Norcal a hiker or biker is attacked by a mountain line pretty consistently every couple of years.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

3 maulings and 2 fatalities in the Cascades summer of 2018. 1 of the fatal attacks happened right where I ride. Not sure if that will end up in the very rare statistic cat-egory or a trend in more interactions for a variety of reasons. 

I spend a ton of time outside in prime habitat and had my very first real deal sighting this summer. I can sum it up in one word... intense. Primal in your DNA this thing could definitely kill me kind of intense.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

WHALENARD said:


> 3 maulings and 2 fatalities in the Cascades summer of 2018. 1 of the fatal attacks happened right where I ride. Not sure if that will end up in the very rare statistic cat-egory or a trend in more interactions for a variety of reasons.
> 
> I spend a ton of time outside in prime habitat and had my very first real deal sighting this summer. I can sum it up in one word... intense. Primal in your DNA this thing could definitely kill me kind of intense.


Frankly, I am surprised that in the area I live and ride there isn't more of these events. Rocky Mountain living puts us in the middle of the big cat's lawn.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

WHALENARD said:


> 3 maulings and 2 fatalities in the Cascades summer of 2018. 1 of the fatal attacks happened right where I ride. Not sure if that will end up in the very rare statistic cat-egory or a trend in more interactions for a variety of reasons.
> 
> I spend a ton of time outside in prime habitat and had my very first real deal sighting this summer. I can sum it up in one word... intense. Primal in your DNA this thing could definitely kill me kind of intense.


Rd 44 Trails by chance?
=sParty


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I always wonder how many of the people spewing mountain lion info have ever actually encountered one.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Streetdoctor said:


> I always wonder how many of the people spewing mountain lion info have ever actually encountered one.


Prolly not many first hand accounts...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Anyone who didn't survive a mountain lion attack -- raise your hand.
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sparticus said:


> Anyone who didn't survive a mountain lion attack -- raise your hand.
> =sParty


People can be fine cat toys, sParty, jus' sayin'!


----------



## vitaflo (Mar 6, 2021)

WHALENARD said:


> 3 maulings and 2 fatalities in the Cascades summer of 2018. 1 of the fatal attacks happened right where I ride. Not sure if that will end up in the very rare statistic cat-egory or a trend in more interactions for a variety of reasons.


Those were the only two fatalities during the entire decade in North America. Most attacks are against children, not adults. Having encountered a Mountain Lion in Oregon (that ran away when I saw it), it is a hair raising experience. But the odds of anything happening to you is extremely low. Snakes, dogs, and of course two legged critters are a much bigger worry.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> Rd 44 Trails by chance?
> =sParty


This one





Mount Hood hiker killed by cougar suffered broken neck


Diana Bober's body was discovered about 300 feet off the Hunchback Trail in the Mount Hood National Forest and down a steep incline, records released this week show.




www.oregonlive.com





If you ride Timberline to Town or the Gunsight zone, you're right in there.

44 stuff is a wildlife hot zone (a great one at that) for sure though. 8 mile creek, the source of The Dalles watershed, is the only consistent water source in there. Couple of springs ago I saw an otter in there which I though really cool.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

vitaflo said:


> Those were the only two fatalities during the entire decade in North America. Most attacks are against children, not adults. Having encountered a Mountain Lion in Oregon (that ran away when I saw it), it is a hair raising experience. But the odds of anything happening to you is extremely low. Snakes, dogs, and of course two legged critters are a much bigger worry.


Definitely. The article I posted states it's the only confirmed Cougar fatality in Oregon.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

sParty and I are skeered of the results from having a rope between our bikes, tied to the seatposts as we ride away from one another... I think milehi was gonna participate in this but after seeing what was going on said, Oh Hells noes!


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Streetdoctor said:


> I always wonder how many of the people spewing mountain lion info have ever actually encountered one.


How is that relevant? You don’t need lung cancer to know that smoking can kill you.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I narrowly escaped a bull today on open range land. Luckily there was a tree in his way. I consider bulls, and moose, bears, and humans to be a far greater threat than mountain lions. I see mountain lion scat all the time, but really have no fear of them. It's probably lower odds than a shark attack or lightning strike.


.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

I’ve faced off with moose, bears, and big cats…they are worrisome when meeting close up, but the unpredictability of intoxicated humans is by far more scary.


----------



## eddieg7227 (Apr 15, 2017)

Speaking as someone from FL almost killed by four pit bulls…dogs, and snakes are a major threat. They are everywhere and both can seem to come from anywhere, public or middle of nowhere. I now live farther north and have seen a mt. Lion on my first ride in the big hills. The realization that I was seeing a wild animal of that capacity was terrifying. With that said, I am f***ing READY to fight a dog, cat, snake, person, or falling tree if necessary. Better than not being ready to accept the moment if it comes.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

eddieg7227 said:


> With that said, I am f***ing READY to fight a dog, cat, snake, person, or falling tree if necessary. Better than not being ready to accept the moment if it comes.


But are you prepared for killer bunnies?


----------



## eddieg7227 (Apr 15, 2017)

mlloyd007 said:


> But are you prepared for killer bunnies?


Oh no! I’m done for with that one


----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

William P said:


> View attachment 2013454


She looks full. 
=sParty


----------



## bfdnelson (4 mo ago)

MotomanDan said:


> you think about crashing then you probably will wind up crashing.


Sooooo true. My worst crashes all happened when fear or doubt crept into mind. You have to visualize success to achieve it.



MotomanDan said:


> Life was not meant to keep a preserved body all nice and soft. But rather running the body hard and skidding in sideways all worn out singing what a hell of a ride.


We live in such a sanitized world with so many safety precautions baked into the most menial of things. MTB let's us tap into some of those more primal experiences, whether they be pain, fear, competition, joy, exhileration... That said, I don't understand the desire to jump.  And jumpers likely don't understand my satisfaction in a long climb with legs on fire.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> She looks full.
> =sParty


he's probably thinking the same thing about you.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

mlloyd007 said:


> Chasing downhill PRs can be risky. Blew up ligament in my thumb by going OTB at speed. Missed out on riding all summer, the whole bike season at Northstar, and a trip to Sedona. Now I have two pins in my thumb and a scar to remind me that riding at 80% is more fun than riding at 100%.
> 
> View attachment 2012920


I have that same scar from the same injury - it was really weird riding home with it and pushing on the gear change with the thumb and having the thumb simply role back without any movement on the gear change. (vivid memory)


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

I really don't want any more concussions. Had way too many as a kid and had a mild one snowboarding earlier this year. Hoping to get a couple more good decades before my brain turns to pudding and if that means I'm a bit less aggressive on the downhills, so be it.


----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)

Horseshoe said:


> I really don't want any more concussions. Had way too many as a kid and had a mild one snowboarding earlier this year. Hoping to get a couple more good decades before my brain turns to pudding and if that means I'm a bit less aggressive on the downhills, so be it.


You might look into HBOT. or PBM therapy.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

Moose. I wasn't afraid of them at all until one came out of the bushes charging us (actually my riding buddy who was a little further ahead) a couple of weeks ago. I hightailed out off into the opposite bushes with absolutely no concern for my friend - that's what fear will do for you (he was fine).


----------



## RustyGirl (Nov 3, 2015)

Osteoporosis and wild boar.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

rmac said:


> I have that same scar from the same injury - it was really weird riding home with it and pushing on the gear change with the thumb and having the thumb simply role back without any movement on the gear change. (vivid memory)


Yep, same for me. Not much pain, just a noodle for a thumb. What did really hurt was my calf after I put the front wheel between my legs to straighten the handlebar and seriously branded myself with the superheated brake rotor. 😬


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## benjpi (Mar 25, 2020)

rmac said:


> I have that same scar from the same injury - it was really weird riding home with it and pushing on the gear change with the thumb and having the thumb simply role back without any movement on the gear change. (vivid memory)


Ouch. A lot. I've only had one incident on the bike where I thought I'd not want to look, a left shin to rock impact that I was convinced was a break. Fortunately for me, just a big scar and a long walk. I do remember an incident with a utility knife where I moved one part of my thumb relative to another and thought "****, I'll need stitches." I hear you on the vivid memory part....


----------



## mxcobra166 (Aug 23, 2014)

Braking my back


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I actually forgot one more thing I worry about..... Poison Oak! My son goes to UC Santa Cruz. He was out playing 'disk golf' with his roommates, and they all walked right through poison oak looking for a lost disk. He found out the hard way how miserable it can make your life. Two weeks of blistering rashes up and down his arms and legs. His roomies got it too, but he had the worst of it. Poor guy. Steroids got him through it. Now he knows what poison oak looks like.. I can be riding at top speed on a trail, catch a glimpse of it out of the corner of my eye and make a quick evasive move to miss it. I totally know what it looks like. That's fear.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

mxcobra166 said:


> Braking my back


Just keep the rubber down.


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Such a good thread. I've enjoyed going through it and reading everyone's replies....both sincere and humorous.

On-the-bike one of my biggest fears is getting run over by a car. I spend 50% of my cycling time riding my road bike. Its not a paralyzing type fear but more of a low frequency possibility that lingers and makes itself known every so often. I've very much come to terms with it. But it is real and it is a thing.

Off-the-bike, I have recently developed a real since of becoming less cognitively crisp. I'm barely over 50 and have recently noticed that I don't have the mental recall I use to. I've been in sale my whole career where you need to be quick, sharp and on point. I feel like Ive lost some of that and I'm concerned its the beginning of the slippery slope of not being mentally whole.

Later,
CJB


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I fear becoming old and acting and thinking like an old person:

1) complaining about my health issues
2) thinking about the things I used to do
3) talking about things I want to do but will never do
4) complaining about what others do
5) worrying about things I can't control or change
6) refusing to change my behaviors to accommodate the sensibilities of others

of course, there are some not old folks who act this way ....


----------



## Pickers (9 mo ago)

SasquatchMTB said:


> My lack of skill makes up the majority of my fear. I'm 42 years old, overweight and full of bad habits from a long time of riding the wrong way. I can't risk crashing and breaking a body part off because botched a jump or drop, my livelihood would be over. Where I live there isn't much of a skills clinic available. I know, I need to ride with a group of riders to learn skills, but, to be completely honest, I'm a little intimidated riding with other people. I'm slow as hell, not good at riding and never in good enough shape. My bike while isn't a yeti or a Santa Cruz or anything terribly expensive is leagues better then my skill. I would feel like a poser because I have XTR brakes for instance and a few expensive parts on it.


I wouldn't let any of those things put you off mate - TBH my FS bike is way more capable than the rider...especially downhill 😁 but that's the fun of it for me - practice and getting more confident.
Nothing wrong with having nice parts / bike either - mates I've ridden with are the opposite. Sure they're better than me downhill & on really technical stuff, but I'm happy to let them lead off... then thank them for waiting.


----------



## Desert Ryder (Aug 27, 2021)

*Quicksand*


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Desert Ryder said:


> *Quicksand*



Here I was expecting some good music....


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Growing up.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Velobike said:


> Growing up.


Finding it pretty easy to avoid though...


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

CBaron said:


> Such a good thread. I've enjoyed going through it and reading everyone's replies....both sincere and humorous.
> 
> On-the-bike one of my biggest fears is getting run over by a car. I spend 50% of my cycling time riding my road bike. Its not a paralyzing type fear but more of a low frequency possibility that lingers and makes itself known every so often. I've very much come to terms with it. But it is real and it is a thing.
> 
> ...


It's way to crazy to ride on a road where I live. I gave up road biking when two of my cycling friends got hit. Everyone is texting or watching Instagram and driving these days. It's a generational thing. They don't know any different.


----------



## I'm Dave (May 12, 2016)

I fear the day that I can no longer do this. I'm the one in the middle. 50 years with nagging lower back issues.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice picture. I personally don't like following some one that close. It forces me to ride their speed, which bugs me to no end. You've still got a good decade... maybe a little less to be Mr. Sendit. I've had a bad back on and off for most of my life, but I stretch every day and that keeps the pain at bay.


----------



## I'm Dave (May 12, 2016)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Nice picture. I personally don't like following some one that close. It forces me to ride their speed, which bugs me to no end. You've still got a good decade... maybe a little less to be Mr. Sendit. I've had a bad back on and off for most of my life, but I stretch every day and that keeps the pain at bay.


There is exactly 2 people I'll follow that closely. Might come back to bite me one day, but I hope not lol!!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had a bad back for most of my adult life from a motorcycle accident in my early twenties. Happy to say for about the last 8 years my back has been near problem free with no pain and full mobility.

I attribute that to targeted strength training, occasional stretching and replacing my shoes before the heels get worn uneven.... but here's one out of left field, Quercetin. I have at least 7 corollary episodes in my life where taking Quercetin and my sciatica/ low back pain vanishing then comes back after extended periods of not using it. I have two friends with similar corollary experiences after I've tried to sell them on it multiple times. There is some scientific literature specifically to sciatica/low back pain and Quercetin but not a lot, give it a try.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm Dave said:


> I fear the day that I can no longer do this. I'm the one in the middle. 50 years with nagging lower back issues.
> 
> View attachment 2015376


I fear the day I CAN do that.
=sParty


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Snakes, the IRS, injuries, and tornadoes at night.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm Dave said:


> I fear the day that I can no longer do this. I'm the one in the middle. 50 years with nagging lower back issues.
> 
> View attachment 2015376


I work with older folks, there’s a fair bit of reminiscing, sometimes it gets the better of them, but generally folks age out of athletic extremes and do just fine.

If you place significant value on athleticism, to the behest of other “hobbies”, you may be left holding an empty bag.

Try bolstering your base with hobbies that will fulfill you when you can no longer take the hits 👍

I picked up the trumpet/flugelhorn last year, it’s fun and challenging to learn something new. I look forward to playing well into my golden years.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sanchofula said:


> I picked up the trumpet/flugelhorn last year, it’s fun and challenging to learn something new. I look forward to playing well into my golden years.


Another benefit: it'll insure that you have plenty of solo time.
=sParty


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

WHALENARD said:


> I've had a bad back for most of my adult life from a motorcycle accident in my early twenties. Happy to say for about the last 8 years my back has been near problem free with no pain and full mobility.
> 
> I attribute that to targeted strength training, occasional stretching and replacing my shoes before the heels get worn uneven.... but here's one out of left field, Quercetin. I have at least 7 corollary episodes in my life where taking Quercetin and my sciatica/ low back pain vanishing then comes back after extended periods of not using it. I have two friends with similar corollary experiences after I've tried to sell them on it multiple times. There is some scientific literature specifically to sciatica/low back pain and Quercetin but not a lot, give it a try.


Dammit. MTBR convinced me to go buy turmeric and now there's something else???


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

The married to your work, don't want to retire because you'll have nothing to do, bored class of people... I just can't relate to. I wouldn't have enough time in 10 lifetimes to pursue everything I'm interested in, including things long after my body has broken down. 

I don't want to conflate two different points here though...it's definitely important to use my body to the fullest while I can. A fear I have is squandering, opportunity, youth, use of my body, etc. That would be one of the biggest regrets I could possibly ever have and definitely guides my decisions.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

WHALENARD said:


> The married to your work, don't want to retire because you'll have nothing to do, bored class of people... I just can't relate to. I wouldn't have enough time in 10 lifetimes to pursue everything I'm interested in, including things long after my body has broken down.
> 
> I don't want to conflate two different points here though...it's definitely important to use my body to the fullest while I can. A fear I have is squandering, opportunity, youth, use of my body, etc. That would be one of the biggest regrets I could possibly ever have and definitely guides my decisions.


It's quite possible to work, have family, travel, and play hard, I've been doing it all my life. If you think of life like a candy shop, sampling this and that, you won't get bogged down in one thing.

This morning, I got up early, did chores, made coffee for my wife, we hung out in front of the fire with our critters, then I went for a ride, came back and got ready for work, played my fluglehorn, and now I'm at work. I have the next five days off, we're heading to Vegas and Sedona for New Years  

I don't fear the loss of anything because I make changes in my life to alleviate that anxiety. Knowing that all things end, I have learned to be forward thinking, planning for the inevitable changes that came with aging.

I work with a lot of retired folks, many are extreme athletes (we live near Tahoe), in talking to them I learn about what is to come, hence my desire to pick up hobbies that are portable and can be done regardless of age or infirmity. 

After I get my chops on the horn, I'm thinking of taking up singing, and then maybe I'll try my hand at art


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nat said:


> Dammit. MTBR convinced me to go buy turmeric and now there's something else???


"Quercetin is a plant pigment (flavonoid). It's found in many plants and foods, such as red wine, onions, green tea, apples, and berries. Quercetin has antioxidant and anti-inflammatory effects that might help reduce swelling, kill cancer cells, control blood sugar, and help prevent heart disease. "

An apple a day or a couple glasses of wine, that ought to do it


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Sanchofula said:


> "Quercetin is a plant pigment (flavonoid). It's found in many plants and foods, such as red wine, onions, green tea, apples, and berries. Quercetin has antioxidant and anti-inflammatory effects that might help reduce swelling, kill cancer cells, control blood sugar, and help prevent heart disease. "
> 
> An apple a day or a couple glasses of wine, that ought to do it


I like all those things!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Glass of Pinot Noir, please.
=sParty


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I think you need two glasses for it to be effective. Sorry.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

ddoh said:


> I think you need two glasses for it to be effective. Sorry.


Sometimes you have to do what you have to do. Sigh…


----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)

Make them fill the glass all the way up.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Sanchofula said:


> This morning, I got up early, did chores, made coffee for my wife, we hung out in front of the fire with our critters, then I went for a ride, came back and got ready for work, *played my fluglehorn*, and now I'm at work.


TMI, bro... 


.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

_CJ said:


> TMI, bro...


It wasn't meant for you?

Though maybe you could use those glasses of wine


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Sanchofula said:


> I work with older folks, there’s a fair bit of reminiscing, sometimes it gets the better of them, but generally folks age out of athletic extremes and do just fine.
> 
> If you place significant value on athleticism, to the behest of other “hobbies”, you may be left holding an empty bag.
> 
> ...


I started playing keyboards and drums again in a band of older folks.. like me. I haven't played in a band for almost 20 years. It's a lot of fun, but now I'm afraid of losing my hearing


----------



## I'm Dave (May 12, 2016)

I played and performed music for several years. Gave it all up due to burnout and don't really miss it at all.
I love jumping my bike the most, while I dread getting old enough to have to give that up, I'm still fond of hammering out XC and road miles....def prefer the trail though.

I could see trail rides on ATV's becoming a hobby. I build trail for a living these days and bought a 4 wheeler earlier this year for work. I really enjoy ripping with it though when I get the chance.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I started playing keyboards and drums again in a band of older folks.. like me. I haven't played in a band for almost 20 years. It's a lot of fun, but now I'm afraid of losing my hearing


Seriously! My ears ring like crazy, I’ve tried various earplugs but they kill the sound, so I covered my music room with baffles which kinda helps.

I really love playing a horn, just starting to loosen up and ad lib, one year into it, thirty more to go 👍


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)

Fear this.


----------

